

Give Some To Get Some: Karma Makes Your HotSpot Connectivity Social - fuzzythinker
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/14/give-some-to-get-some-karma-makes-your-hotspot-connectivity-social/

======
fuzzythinker
The Verge has better description and size of device:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/14/3078382/karma-4g-pay-as-
yo...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/14/3078382/karma-4g-pay-as-you-go-
clearwire-network)

